# HAUNTED RADIO SHOW: hhn, thrillvania, queen mary, scarehouse, mid syndicate, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO SHOW: hhn, thrillvania, queen mary, scarehouse, mid syndicate, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we are kicking off the month of August with news on the Midnight Syndicate, Alice Cooper, Universal Studio's Halloween Horror Nights, Thrillvania, Frightmare, Raycliff Manor, the ScareHouse, the Queen Mary's Dark Harbor, Spirit Halloween, Syfy's Face Off season 2, and more!!

Then, we give you the full list of dvd releases for the next two weeks, and then we review the 1989 film, "Friday the 13th part 8: Jason Takes Manhatten!" Then, the Freek returns with the tale of a dead woman and her cat who haunt a frightened husband. All of this and so much more on the August 10 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-081011.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

